# D&D gamers in or near columbia, mo. look here



## coren (Mar 9, 2005)

I am looking for gamers and DMs in or within 1 hour of columbia, mo. I have 3 years experiance and 2 months DMing. I play 3rd/e D&D but have tried 2nd/e. Will play 3.5.


----------



## coren (Mar 27, 2005)

there must be some one in MO. looking to game.


----------



## fulento (Jun 24, 2005)

coren, i live in columbia.  would be interested in playing some d&d.  i've been playing 3.5.  hadn't played for nearly 10 years previous so when i jumped back into i skipped a few editions 





			
				coren said:
			
		

> I am looking for gamers and DMs in or within 1 hour of columbia, mo. I have 3 years experiance and 2 months DMing. I play 3rd/e D&D but have tried 2nd/e. Will play 3.5.


----------



## Kaine_x99 (Dec 11, 2005)

*looking to game*

Hi Coren, I live in Columbia and am looking for a D&D game.  Been playing 3.X for a year or so.  Played some 2.0 in past.



			
				coren said:
			
		

> I am looking for gamers and DMs in or within 1 hour of columbia, mo. I have 3 years experiance and 2 months DMing. I play 3rd/e D&D but have tried 2nd/e. Will play 3.5.


----------



## nbbeckman7 (Aug 8, 2021)

Looking for  a group looking for players here in Columbia mo


----------

